
A Review of the Surface in a Microsoft Store by Marco Arment - - rbeck
http://digital-possibilities.com/blog/a-review-of-the-surface-in-a-microsoft-store-by-marco-arment/
======
LargeWu
Original, full article: <http://www.marco.org/2012/10/26/an-alternate-
universe>

